# Terminology question



## merpy (10 Feb 2015)

Are all trades other than the combat arms called Service Support? I've also heard Combat Support and Combat Service Support...


----------



## LightFighter (10 Feb 2015)

This is my understanding of what branch belongs under which umbrella


Combat Support
Signals, Int, MP, and Engineer(minus Combat Engineer)

Combat Service Support
Logistics, EME, and Medical

Combat Arms
Infantry, Armour, Artillery, and Combat Engineer


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2015)

Some of the terminology confusion is a result of working with the Americans, NATO and other allies.  What we call something or organize something, may be called something different or organized differently by other nations.  NATO Standardization is one way that we attempt to overcome these confusing issues, but still does not compensate for nations, other than NATO nations, whom we may have to work with.

Our Orders Formats may have less steps than the Americans, and more than the Brits.  NATO formats standardize many of these instances.......or everyone adopts a new format as presented by the Americans, such as 9 Liners.


----------



## ModlrMike (10 Feb 2015)

merpy said:
			
		

> Are all trades other than the combat arms called Service Support? I've also heard Combat Support and Combat Service Support...



Only in the army.


----------

